# Shell Rotella Synthetic 5w40



## blubullet509 (Oct 15, 2007)

It's hella cheap but I'm skeptical. Anyone have an opinion


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Shell Rotella Synthetic 5w40 (blubullet509)*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe that it's 502.00 compliant. If I'm correct, then you should take a pass on the oil.


----------



## blubullet509 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Shell Rotella Synthetic 5w40 (shipo)*

im not sure how to check


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Shell Rotella Synthetic 5w40 (blubullet509)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubullet509* »_im not sure how to check

Ask and you shall receive:
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Shell Rotella Synthetic 5w40 (shipo)*

Rotella = truck oil
5w40 is a new oil meeting API CJ-4/SM
No Euro auto applications.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Shell Rotella Synthetic 5w40 (blubullet509)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubullet509* »_It's hella cheap but I'm skeptical. Anyone have an opinion

In a VW context, Rotella T Synthetic is suitable for Diesel engines through 2003 in the US (it is primarily marketed as an oil for Diesel engines). Older VW gasoline engines that accept API rated oils should be ok with it also.
It does not have any VW-specific ratings (e.g. VW 502.00, 505.01) that newer VW engines require.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Shell Rotella Synthetic 5w40 (blubullet509)*

Great oil that has a higher percentage of Zinc Dialkyldithiophosphate, that is lacking in newer oils (great for preventing premature camshaft wear).
There are drawbacks thou, deposits on valves, and since 2005, its been reduced in most oils, to protect catalytic converters performance in newer vehicles.


----------



## Ratamahatt (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Shell Rotella Synthetic 5w40 (Eric D)*

It is a good oil for old tractors at least


----------

